# Ecogear SX ranges



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I have been looking at the Ecogear SX ranges of lures and wondering if anyone has had success with them on other species besides Bream? I was going to try them on Trout and Atlantic Salmon in particular.

Retailers for them are thin on the ground here on the Apple Isle and expensive, does anyone have a favourite on-line tackle store (or one that does phone orders) they could reccomend, that stocks them up to the 60 model?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Try here for info and species caught: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=514

lureworld do postal/web orders and are ok on price. Have a good range too.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Peril, much appreciated and it highlights I should make use of the search tool more often


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Blaen

These babies will catch just about anything with fins. I would be very surprised if they wont catch salmon or trout.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi John,

I don't know about your southern species but the SX range are the most consistent and productive lure i have used - ever.

Here is a list of some of the fish i have caught on SX 40s,48s & 60s. in the short time I've been using them.

Bream,
flathead, 
grunter,
pike,
queenfish
fingermark
flounder
mangrove jack
catfish
trevally - golden, silver & skipjack
estuary cod.

Mate, I wouldn't even consider going fishing without at least a couple in my kit.

Give Kevin Ford a shot at Lureworld. his prices are competitive, delivery is very fast. I am real happy with everything I have got from him. Breammaster in W.A. are also very good but they charge $10.00 postage (unless you spend $100.00)
bass


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help here. I am going through Lureworld's online catalogue right now. Only thing is I am trying to figure out how to smuggle them past the missus in the Mail :twisted:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Blaen said:


> Only thing is I am trying to figure out how to smuggle them past the missus in the Mail :twisted:


Easy address the parcel to Fred Smirtz, and tell her its for a bloke at work who doesn't own a computer...once in your tackle box you are right, unless she does inventories


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi you can pick the SX40's for $14.35 from Mail Order Tackle email is mailto:[email protected] I havent seen them any cheaper


----------



## Yak n Jack (Jul 19, 2006)

Dodge! you sneaky bugger! Sounds like you have done that sort of stuff before! and here I was thinking you were a guy with integrity!
seriousy though... love your work! I hope my missus fals for that one!
jack


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Hairymick

In one of your postings on an earlier thread you said "every 100m or so you had a hook up when trolling". My sx's dont't troll well and very shalllow as well.

Where did you troll these and and what length of line did you have out?

cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sel, SXs usually troll well straight out of the box. There are a number of factors that can change this:

* on occasion they don't track straight - need to adjust the tow point if this is a problem. Most of them are fine;

* speed is everything - they work best at the slowest speed at which they wobble. Experiment by casting and retrieving or simply watch the rod tip when trolling - start at rest and increase spped until tip starts shaking. Don't go faster except for the occasional burst. Note watching the rod tip when trolling is imprtant to detect any fouling of the lure;

* weight of leader and knot can dampen the action of the lure. I normally use 6lb leader and a loop knot. I would not go heavier than 10lb. The simplest loop knot is a uni knot that has been slipped a little. I use a perfection loop;

* the 40s dive between 0.5 and 1.5m. I presume the 60s go deeper, but haven't tried them. I put out at least 10m of line - a good cast. Too little line and they will skip across the surface.

They won't catch you a fish every 100m every trip but I have had trips where they did. Other trips where they caught nothing.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

One more thing is the trebles. They are very good but bend easily by good fish. This makes the lure not as good. My longest lasting sx40 in a Forster Legend has had many hook changes. When you order your lures order some Owner trebles size 12 as well, and you can upgrade any other lures that have inferior hooks as well.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Breambo said:


> One more thing is the trebles. They are very good but bend easily by good fish. This makes the lure not as good. My longest lasting sx40 in a Forster Legend has had many hook changes. When you order your lures order some Owner trebles size 12 as well, and you can upgrade any other lures that have inferior hooks as well.


Or you can back of the drag a bit. I find the trebles last well, although puffer fish make short work of them.

Maybe the 1:1 gearing of the Alvey is just too good, Breambo.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah I usually fish with a light drag and like to play the fish. The hooks are fine and get crushed as well. This is by good fish though and Ive never been dissappointed by destroying a set of trebles, except once when I wrecked a set trying to get them off a blackfish that swallowed the sx deeply. They are still the best hooks I've ever used.
Sx 's are my equal top lures and I love em, heres some of the fish I've caught using them.
Bream
Tarwhine
Flathead
Dart
Golden Trevally
Silver Trevally
Longtom
Blackfish
Tailor
Octopus


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh, one more important thing, the hooks make short work of anything they come in contact with, as I and many others from this forum can testify, be careful of fingers :shock:


----------

